# Calling Alpinists



## dowsing (Sep 21, 2006)

I've always had a fondness for the Seiko Alpinists and have noticed that they are rarely on here. If you have one please share your thoughts. Perhaps there rarity is partly due to them being Japanese Domestic Market models and the sizes being a bit smaller than current large models.

In the past I had the black GMT quartz SBCJ019 which was a great watch, highly accurate and had an independent hour hand.










More recently I have acquired the SARB017, which for a long time was a mini-grail for me. I have always loved the green face and gold numerals and there is nothing else quite like it. The only negative about the watch I had was the original strap wasn't quite up to scratch, luckily I had this CB Straps NATO with some brass fittings in the watch box which fits it nicely.


----------



## apm101 (Jun 4, 2011)

That really is a handsome pair of watches. Hope to see more of them!


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

I have just one of the series which is another that my nephew has recently grabbed to wear.... had it since new and it's a really well made piece, one of the best I've seen from Seiko and that includes their Grand Seikos... a classical piece of design and a really nice size.....


----------



## dowsing (Sep 21, 2006)

Thanks for sharing, I like that a lot and I don't blame your nephew for pinching it. Is that the original Seiko bracelet you have it on?



artistmike said:


> I have just one of the series which is another that my nephew has recently grabbed to wear.... had it since new and it's a really well made piece, one of the best I've seen from Seiko and that includes their Grand Seikos... a classical piece of design and a really nice size.....


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

dowsing said:


> Thanks for sharing, I like that a lot and I don't blame your nephew for pinching it. Is that the original Seiko bracelet you have it on?


Yes all original, the bracelet is as well made as the watch. I can well remember when these came out that many were impressed by the quality of the Alpinist and this Sports 200 and it was really the first time I got to use the 4S15 movement. I still think it's a nice size watch, not too big but really well made.


----------



## Ron Pickett (Dec 15, 2011)

Some great watches here.


----------



## marley (Dec 22, 2012)

This damn forum!!!!! Everytime I look at a post? ..........................I want it! lol! lovely looking watches!


----------



## stew1982 (Aug 24, 2012)

dowsing said:


> I've always had a fondness for the Seiko Alpinists and have noticed that they are rarely on here. If you have one please share your thoughts. Perhaps there rarity is partly due to them being Japanese Domestic Market models and the sizes being a bit smaller than current large models.
> 
> In the past I had the black GMT quartz SBCJ019 which was a great watch, highly accurate and had an independent hour hand.
> 
> ...


Love that first Alpinist.

More importantly wheres the leather NATO from?


----------



## dowsing (Sep 21, 2006)

Thanks, the strap is from Jose at CB straps. They have a Facebook page and a website in Spanish where you can order from.


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

dowsing said:


>


Great watch & an inspired strap choice :thumbup:


----------



## dowsing (Sep 21, 2006)

That is the nature of the beast :diablo: All sorts of things that you never knew you wanted or needed.



marley said:


> This damn forum!!!!! Everytime I look at a post? ..........................I want it! lol! lovely looking watches!


----------



## adz313 (Feb 23, 2013)

Dowsing, 2 lovely watches you've got there, spotted your SARB017 in another thread the other day, got me thinking about them now!


----------



## dowsing (Sep 21, 2006)

I managed to get a bracelet from Chino watches for the SARB017 and it makes the watch a lot more wearable. I'll be keeping the bracelet on for the foreseeable future.


----------



## broken guzzi (Jan 6, 2010)

Hi, I have had a SARB017 for about two years now and am not overly keen on the supplied leather strap which is nowhere near as good as the one on my Precista CAF, I think it looks much better on a bracelet like Dowsing has, I will have a look at chino watches. the watch itself is great, its usually a special occasion watch partly due to the strap. As usual I had never heard of it before and someone had one on the forum and that was me hooked! I certainly don't regret purchasing it and it was my first watch from abroad and a very painless transaction apart from the import duty and handling charges, guess I will be wearing it tomorrow after reading these posts! Regards, Jim.


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

some great looking watches, without a doubt these are my favourite seikos (unless we go into GS territory  ) , they represent fantastic value for many imo.


----------



## weaselid (Mar 24, 2012)

Like a lot of people, I'd love Seiko to produce a SARB017 Alpinist with a 42mm case.


----------



## MrJones (Aug 24, 2014)

Love that GMT!


----------

